# Anyone got Artificial Grass as a lawn?



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello

I am after some advice from anyone who has got or knows of anyone who has Artificial Grass as a lawn, we had new decking put down in our garden last year, but left the grass and paving until this year and over the winter the grass has just become a muddy bog and our lovely dog   has used it as a urinal and left it all yellow, it really is in a state, so we decided to investigate artificial grass as an alternative, and we dont seem to be able to find any on show near us, and you can never tell from the pictures on the internet what it really looks like, so some questions I have are;

*Would you recommend it for pets & children
*Does it look real
*Did you fit it yourselves or get the professionals in
*If you fit it was it easy
*Where did you buy it and would you recommend them
*Was it costly

Any advice is greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I Haven't got this but its something DH has been going on about getting for ages now    he is in charge of our grass cutting and the lawn is in pretty bad shape as it doesn't get lots of sun and is mainly moss now!  I know he has shown me a couple of sites that look pretty good.

I hope someone answers your query!

Sarah


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ...

Weve got one ...

Basically we had a lovely new garden done completed bout 2mths before we had our dog ... say no more ...it was ruined ....only gota small garden..so we had astro turf ....GREAT !! ..no more muddy foot prints over the carpet etc .... also we've been lucky enought to have Cerys & Owen since & they play on it lovely ...

Can't say it lookes EXACTLY like grass, but very good easy to clean etc ...any more q's then just ask ....cost us about £400 ....10ftx10ft approx ...

Hope XXX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooooh - I'd love to have this put down


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds perfect, no muddy paws!!

Hopefully we can get some samples and see what it looks like, I don't want it to look like a Green Grocer's Shelf!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Felicity Wishes said:


> Hopefully we can get some samples and see what it looks like, I don't want it to look like a Green Grocer's Shelf!


  . Blimey - can you imagine?


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Just to say if you have burn patches on the grass from your dog you can buy tablets called green-ums that stop the burning. Hope this helps as know we spent a couple of years with this problem. 
sarah


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

we have it in a very small section of garden at the side of the house.  we have water restrictions here so our yard is a dustbowl.  i can imagine it would be pretty yukky cleaning off the dog poo.  and wouldnt the dog wee make it smell?  i don't have a pet so not sure.  the little square we have looks real enough, but when the lights are on at night, it gets a bit of a shine about it and looks a bit fake


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, my little fur baby doesn't poo in the garden, he's a fussy thing, will only do a poo on a walk and only on grass when no one can see him!!!!    so that bit doesnt worry me too much, aparently wee just drains away through drainage holes and you can hose it down to wash, so think it should be OK.  

Our lights in the garden don't point to the grassed area so think it should be OK.  Haven't had a chance to look over the weekend, but hoping to get it sorted before weather warms up too much, just need to dig the old grass out beforehand and prep area!

sjm78 - I would need new turf anyway if I didnt go for the artificial grass, as garden is in very poor condition and grass is more,weed lawn than anything else and it is not level at all, bit of a mess really! so just thought if I was going to do it all may as well go for something really low maintainance.

Thanks


----------

